# Me!!!



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

Before:








Worst period of DR/DP/Depression:








Now (feeling better but not totally cured):









For sure there's hope!


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

you look handsome


----------



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> you look handsome


Hey, thanks!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I used to play alot of WoW with people from Greece







Fun voicechat conversations. That is a cool DJ setup you have there hehe. Has the economic crisis affected you? Those riots looked hardcore, I really thought Greece was lost.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I think I might stare at your pictures all day......Er um I mean........


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

I like the before picture seriously its sad what Dp does to ppl!!!


----------



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

Inzom said:


> I used to play alot of WoW with people from Greece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I was not affected and in fact I don't know a lot of people that they were... Sometimes crisis is only in our mind and we all know what I mean! Hehe!
Yes music is my life... I produce also music! Do you also are in to music?

Nice to meet you, though! I'm Christos!


----------



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I think I might stare at your pictures all day......Er um I mean........


Come on... You're gonna make me blush, really!!!


----------



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

Angel_heaven said:


> I like the before picture seriously its sad what Dp does to ppl!!!


I would say what we let DP do to us... But it's in our hands to stop this! And personally me I am too decided and I feel a lot lot lot better now! Besides what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and for sure DR/DP cannot kill you!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

strangehero said:


> Personally I was not affected and in fact I don't know a lot of people that they were... Sometimes crisis is only in our mind and we all know what I mean! Hehe!
> Yes music is my life... I produce also music! Do you also are in to music?
> 
> Nice to meet you, though! I'm Christos!


Nice to meet you, I'm Christoffer!

Music is a big part of my life yes, I sadly lost my singing voice a long time ago, used to be in a band, I have wanted to start learning to create music with stuff like Reason etc, But never started.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## littlehannahx (Sep 14, 2010)

nice pics







i like the sequence it really shows how we can let things affect us so noticably


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

haha im not the only one who grows a beard when im depressed


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Why can't I be Greek?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

strangehero said:


> Come on... You're gonna make me blush, really!!!


Well, you're hot and you should be told. Everyone deserves to know they are attractive


----------



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Nice to meet you, I'm Christoffer!
> 
> Music is a big part of my life yes, I sadly lost my singing voice a long time ago, used to be in a band, I have wanted to start learning to create music with stuff like Reason etc, But never started.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Nice to meet you also Christoffer and thanks for the welcome! Sad to hear that about your voice, really! If you are ever going to use software, although, for music production use Logic or if you are a pc user Ableton Live...


----------



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

littlehannahx said:


> nice pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, although, we have not to let them affect us that much!


----------



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

sonnl said:


> haha im not the only one who grows a beard when im depressed


Hahaha... You think it's a reflex? Ok then I will start to shave every time I feel down!


----------



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

DiscoStick said:


> Why can't I be Greek?


It's never late to become one... All you have to do is stay in Greece for 5 years or marry a Greek!!!


----------



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Well, you're hot and you should be told. Everyone deserves to know they are attractive


Nothing better to start your day with a hot cup of self-confidence... Hahaha!
Thank you once again dear, but I'm blushed no matter what!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I have to agree that you are cute!









I love Greece! I've been there when I was like 11, 12 in a very cool hotel that I forgot its name lol


----------



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

EverDream said:


> I have to agree that you are cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the comment! I really appreciate it!

Greece is nice especially during summertime! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Ah, I remember now!!! KNOSSOS ROYAL!!!!!!! OMG, I miss this place so fucking much!

http://www.aldemarhotels.com/default.asp?pid=27&la=1


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Nice to meet you, I'm Christoffer!
> 
> Music is a big part of my life yes, I sadly lost my singing voice a long time ago, used to be in a band, I have wanted to start learning to create music with stuff like Reason etc, But never started.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


I want to be in a band too! Except I don't know how to sing or play any instruments properly and I have stage fright! But maybe we can work something out anyway like dpselfhelp message board band


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

We could be called Dual Penetration and play introspective psychadelic shoegaze.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Inzom said:


> We could be called Dual Penetration and play introspective psychadelic shoegaze.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

strangehero said:


> Nothing better to start your day with a hot cup of self-confidence... Hahaha!
> Thank you once again dear, but I'm blushed no matter what!


If you're ever in the US CALL ME


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Very handsome. Love the last pic. Looks like you're in heaven with all that music gear. Love the mac! Hahaha. You're cute. : )


----------



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> If you're ever in the US CALL ME


For sure I will! Hehehe!


----------



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> Very handsome. Love the last pic. Looks like you're in heaven with all that music gear. Love the mac! Hahaha. You're cute. : )


Oh thank you so much! You look great, too! A kiss for you!


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey nice. I'm djing also. What kind of mixer did you use there. But I actually miss the turntables


----------



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

danxiety said:


> Hey nice. I'm djing also. What kind of mixer did you use there. But I actually miss the turntables


It's just a plain one (Behringer DX626) and I am not a real dj... i just perform from time to time mostly for my friends using software







I produce music mainly... 
I admire the pros although... The turntablists!

Thanks for the message and I hope you are doing well!


----------

